# Finished my setup...some pics



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello...

This last weekend i finally finished with my two tanks in a row with sump as filter setup...
All quick and dirty solutions are gone and everything is well plumbed now...
So thx for all your support...

Setup has drill less overflow setup from here: http://www.aquariumreport.one/2016/01/10/eigenbau-ueberlauf-ohne-bohrung-doppelueberlauf/
Connectors between tanks from this video (3/4 inch pipe): [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzWS0GwGvM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzWS0GwGvM[/ame]
And sump is planted and fluidized


----------

